# Would you rather...



## Reaver (Apr 28, 2016)

*Hey there Scribes! Your ol' Moderator pal Reaver here. I thought I'd try a game that's a new twist on our cherished "This or That" threads.

**The rules are simple:

**I'll kick things off by posing a question starting with the phrase **"Would you rather..."**

**The person who responds answers the question and then they continue the trend by typing "Would you rather..." and adding their question.**
 
**And by the way, let's keep the questions and answers clean folks. I don't want to have to obliterate anyone with my trusty Ban Hammer.

**The most important thing is for everybody to have a few laughs and enjoy themselves.

**Okay then, let's get this train sailing.**


Would you rather...

**Eat a tarantula or kick a penguin?*


----------



## Reilith (Apr 28, 2016)

Unfortunately I have to say kick a penguin, even though they are adorable. Self-preservation kicks in 

Would you rather walk outside naked in the rain or get back together with your ex?


----------



## Reaver (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd rather walk naked in the rain.


Would you rather...

Bare knuckle brawl with an orangutan or give a hobo a massage?


----------



## Ban (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd give that hobo the best massage in his life.

Would you rather...

Dance in the eye of a Tornado or jump over a  speeding car?


----------



## Reaver (Apr 28, 2016)

Jump over a speeding car. Less of a chance of having someone's trailer land on me. 


Would you rather...

Swim with a great white shark or swim with rabid dolphins?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 28, 2016)

I once kissed a dolphin right in front of my wife while she was carrying our first born in the womb. Did it have rabies? Well, I don't have rabies, so I guess it didn't. Would I have rabies if it did? Maybe not, because dolphins don't bite. But they sure can kiss!

Would you rather…

…go hitchhiking on Mount Everest or go regular hiking on Mount Olympus?


----------



## Ireth (Apr 29, 2016)

Hitchhiking on Mount Everest. Less chance of being smitten by an angry god/goddess.

Would you rather...

...travel through space with Arthur Dent and Ford Prefect, or through time with The Doctor of your choice?


----------



## Reilith (Apr 29, 2016)

The Doctor, any day, every day. Ofc, 10th Doctor .
Would you rather not sleep for a week, or watch only horror films for a week?

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 4265 (Apr 29, 2016)

I would watch super cheesy horror movies all week and love it. 

Would you rather be able to instantly speak every language in the world or be able to see light wavelengths beyond normal human perception?


----------



## Ireth (Apr 29, 2016)

Speak every language. Seeing new light would be all kinds of disorienting.

Would you rather be allergic to your favorite food or unable to taste at all?


----------



## Russ (Apr 29, 2016)

Allergic to my favourite food.  Best weight loss plan possible.

Would you rather suffer from migraines or kidney stones?


----------



## Heliotrope (Apr 29, 2016)

Kidney stones. Easier to treat. 

Would you rather be stranded in the desert? Or on open sea?


----------



## Ban (Apr 29, 2016)

Desert. Knowing me, I'd die either way so at least I can build an awesome sandcastle before I go.

Would you rather...

Be able to turn invisible or change into any person of your gender at will.


----------



## Reaver (Apr 29, 2016)

Change into any person of my gender at will. Damn that would be fun!


Would you rather...

Be a billionaire but have only a week to live or be a trillionaire with only a day to live?


----------



## Gryphos (May 2, 2016)

Bruh, I wouldn't want either, but I guess if I had to pick I'd take the billionaire for a week option.

Would you rather...

Have no one ever notice you, or have everyone always notice you?


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 2, 2016)

have no one notice me.


Would you rather be Olaf or Elsa?


----------



## Ireth (May 2, 2016)

Olaf, assuming Elsa has already given my own personal snow cloud so I don't melt in summer.

Would you rather fly with Aladdin on Carpet, or with Hercules on Pegasus?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 2, 2016)

I'm only flying with Hercules if I have superpowers to topple him from Pegasus. Otherwise, I'll take the carpet ride and see if I can borrow the blue genie. Without either condition, neither choice really fits a fantasy of mine.

Would you rather swim with Ariel the Little Mermaid or fly with Tinkerbell, that mind-erasing little shit from Neverland?


----------



## Reaver (May 2, 2016)

Why isn't skinny dipping with Princess Jasmine a choice? Swimming with Ariel would be my next choice. 


Would you rather...

Arm wrestle Bigfoot or play Sorry! with Chewbacca?


----------



## Ireth (May 2, 2016)

Sorry! with Chewbacca. And I'd let him win, naturally. I like my arms attached to my torso.

WYR fly in the Millennium Falcon or the Enterprise?


----------



## Reilith (May 2, 2016)

Enterprise - it seems to have less problems and a larger crew  (although stating I do prefer SW to ST)
Would you rather turn vegan or eat only meat for the rest of your life?

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chessie (May 2, 2016)

Only eat meat (although I would miss vegetables). I've already been a vegan and got super sick all the time. Meat. I love meat.

Would you rather train to run a marathon or climb Mt. Everest?


----------



## Reaver (May 2, 2016)

Marathon. As awesome as it would be to stand at the top of the world, too many people have died up there. According to some experts, at least 200. Just recently they discovered the bodies of two climbers that went missing 16 years ago. 


Would you rather live on Middle Earth post Return of the King or Arrakis post ascension of Paul Atreides?


----------



## Reilith (May 2, 2016)

Arrakis, but only if I can be of the Fremen  
Would you rather watch one viral video 24h over and over again, or walk naked in the local park for 20 minutes?

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (May 3, 2016)

Assuming I wouldn't be arrested for various crimes, local park nude. Since I'd do so at night. 

Would rather be a sith apprentice or a human in the armies of mordor?


----------



## Reaver (May 5, 2016)

Sith apprentice. I hear that orcs and Uruk hai eat humans, so... No thanks.



Would you rather run a marathon in the Sahara desert or the Gobi desert?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 6, 2016)

The Gobi desert. Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon made it look like a fun place, and it might be a degree cooler than the Sahara.

Would you rather spend an entire month attending back-to-back eight-hour lectures, each conducted by one of "the 100 most influential minds in the world"...

...or spend one full hour continuously tumbling down an up-escalator?


----------



## Reaver (May 7, 2016)

I'd take the escalator. At least I'd be entertained albeit a bit worse for wear.


Would you rather...

Swallow a bag of marbles and be punched repeatedly in the stomach by a muscular dwarf or eat  a hundred marshmallow peeps and have an aye aye  continuously jam his middle finger down your throat?


----------



## Ireth (May 7, 2016)

Marshmallow peeps + E.T. At least then I could throw up all over him in revenge.

Would you rather get into a drinking contest with a dwarf or an archery contest with an elf?


----------



## Reaver (May 7, 2016)

Ireth said:


> Marshmallow peeps + E.T. At least then I could throw up all over him in revenge.
> 
> Would you rather get into a drinking contest with a dwarf or an archery contest with an elf?



Sorry that I edited it while you were replying. I'll let someone else answer your question since I just posted.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 7, 2016)

I drink better than I shoot. It'll be a humiliating defeat either way, so as long as I can concede and just drink socially, I might enjoy my time with the dwarves after they're done calling me a wuss in varying long-winded, colorful iterations.

Would you rather have undead Samuel Clemens over for dinner, or dead Samuel Clemens just sitting there at your table face down in a plate of ravioli attracting flies while you're expected to eat? (He wears his trademark white suit either way.)


----------



## Ban (May 8, 2016)

Undead Twain over for Dinner of course. He'd be great company first of all and the alternative is horrible. Why on earth would I want a dead man attracting flies anywhere near me?

Would you rather...

Write masterpiece after masterpiece, but being unable to enjoy other people's books. Or being unable to write anything even remotely creative, but still being able to enjoy good literature.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (May 8, 2016)

Banten said:


> Undead Twain over for Dinner of course. He'd be great company first of all and the alternative is horrible. Why on earth would I want a dead man attracting flies anywhere near me?
> 
> Would you rather...
> 
> Write masterpiece after masterpiece, but being unable to enjoy other people's books. Or being unable to write anything even remotely creative, but still being able to enjoy good literature.



Masterpiece after masterpiece. 
Would you rather be Tony Stark or Bruce Wayne?


----------



## Reaver (May 8, 2016)

Bruce Wayne.  Tony Stark is a blatant rip off of Bruce Wayne. Just like Deadpool is a rip off of Deathstroke.

By the way, Deadpool isn't the first comic book character to break the fourth wall. She-Hulk was doing it way before him.


But I digress... 

Would you rather...

Live in the Star Wars universe or Star Trek universe?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 10, 2016)

Star Trek universe seems more survivable, except that you have people breaking the fourth dimension and wiping multiple generations out of existence. So I'll take my chance in Star Wars. While I'm there, can I send Jar Jar to Star Trek so he gets wiped out of existence?

Would you rather travel through space on the Satellite of Love or Eagle 5?


----------



## Reaver (May 10, 2016)

Satellite of Love all the way. It would be a blast hanging out with Tom Servo and Crow. 








Would you rather... 


Be stranded on Themyscira with the Amazons or Gilligan's Island?


----------



## Ireth (May 10, 2016)

Themyscira. I'm a woman, so I'd be in no danger from them, and they'd teach me to be badass. 

WYR be forced to eat nothing but your favorite food until you got sick of it, or not be able to eat your favorite food at all?


----------



## Chessie (May 17, 2016)

I rather be forced to eat my favorite food in all the world vs not being able to eat it at all. -_-

Would you rather get lost at sea or in a desert?


----------



## CupofJoe (May 17, 2016)

Desert every time... I like sand.
So...
WYR walk backwards with your eyes open or forwards with your eyes shut? 
[turning of the head is not permitted]


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (May 19, 2016)

CupofJoe said:


> Desert every time... I like sand.
> So...
> WYR walk backwards with your eyes open or forwards with your eyes shut?
> [turning of the head is not permitted]



Forward, eyes shut. I got a blind buddy that can teach me to use a cane.

WYR have the ability to speed up time in a bubble about ten feet across or so or be able to push off metals and act like Spider-Man but without the webs. (And until such time as I can think of a more real to life WYR I will forever use fantasy related WYR just because I find those more fun for me.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 23, 2016)

I want to slow time down, not speed it up. Push off metals and do webless ninja stuff!



Would you rather live in a world where everything looks like a cartoon…

…or…

…a world where everything looks normal, but cartoony things happen like talking bunnies, portable holes, mouths and eyes stretching beyond the confines of your face to make certain expressions, etc.?


----------



## Chessie (May 23, 2016)

Oh, totally a world where cartoony things happen! If Bugs popped up one day and asked, "what's up, Doc?" I'd be ecstatic. 

So if you only had a dagger at your disposal, would you rather explore a vampire crypt or ancient ruins with unknown monsters?


----------



## Ban (May 23, 2016)

Ancient ruins with unknown monsters. Unknown monsters might mean easily defeated monsters.

Would you rather...

Be able to turn invisible or turn ethereal, but visible (ghostlike, move through walls and stuff)


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (May 23, 2016)

Banten said:


> Ancient ruins with unknown monsters. Unknown monsters might mean easily defeated monsters.
> 
> Would you rather...
> 
> Be able to turn invisible or turn ethereal, but visible (ghostlike, move through walls and stuff)



Invisible. So much money to be made by being a private government contractor. 

WYR have super speed or super strength?


----------



## Chessie (May 24, 2016)

Super speed. That way I could be in the Olympics. 

Would you rather go backpacking in Bali or research penguins in Antartica?


----------



## Reaver (May 27, 2016)

Penguins in Antarctica. That would be amazing. Penguins are among my favorite avian species.


Would you rather go diving with whale sharks or black tip reef sharks?


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 1, 2016)

Whale sharks. They won't bite me. 

WYR own a pet griffin or dragon?


----------



## Ireth (Jun 1, 2016)

Griffin. A dragon would burn my house down. No thank you.

WYR travel by Floo powder or Portkey?


----------

